# Carbon Fiber



## DDAWG (Feb 27, 2005)

Where Can I Buy Carbon Fiber In Different Colors? Thanks


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

I think this is where I got mine from the last time I used it.......been a while.

http://www.machv.com/cafiplsh.html


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

DDAWG I wouldn't use the link above to buy carbon fiber plate. The stuff listed is mostly fiberglass with one layer of Carbon fiber on the top and bottom of the plate, in any plates thicker then 1mm. The 4mm plate only has carbon fiber on one side. If your looking for stuff less ten 1mm it would be ok.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Since the previous post didn't suggest a good place to buy carbon fiber plate, you could try contacting a company that makes r/c car chassis such as Calandra (http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/index.php) or a 3rd party company such as BMI Racing (http://www.bmiracing.com/). They might be able to point you in the right direction or possibly sell you what you need.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

black carbon fiberhttp://www.carbonbydesign.com
http://dragonplate.com
http://www.macqc.com/raceplates/plates.htm
http://www.acp-composites.com/acp-gp.htm
colered carbon fiber
http://www.jandq.com.tw/show_prod18.asp?nowpage=1&sys_code=6
http://www.cstsales.com/carbon_composites-ss2.html


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

If you want structural material and can live without the shiny surface, try these guys:

http://www.graphiteelegance.com/catalog


----------



## DDAWG (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys For All The Input I Should Be Able To Find Something I Can Use


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

ta_man said:


> If you want structural material and can live without the shiny surface, try these guys:
> 
> http://www.graphiteelegance.com/catalog


Looks like a good product, just wish they had a .110 thickness. Not a bad price either. Have you bought from them before, and if so how flat were the panels?


----------

